# NYU Portfolio



## highwaytraveller (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a doubt about the NYU portfolio submission. 

It says I can submit up to 10 photos on a theme, which should reflect my imaginative and clear visual sense. They should reflect my storytelling abilities too.

I took pictures on a theme, and they individually tell stories. I also included a commentary. However, I did not use this like a storyboard. Should I be okay? Or were they looking for strictly narratives?


----------



## Monotreme (Dec 21, 2009)

I also submitted 10 photographs as part of my portfolio submission. The photographs each told a separate story but they were not linked by one common narrative in any way. I should also note that I submitted an Early Decision application to NYU and was accepted, so I guess that goes to show that the photos don't necessarily need to tell a single story when put together.

I'd also really love to see the photos you want to submit!


----------

